# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  Reef 300L - Act Jan 2007 1 ano depois!

## Ricardo Pinto

Finalmente arranjei uma maquina para tirar umas fotos aos meus corais.(Obrigado ao Pedro Pacheco e ao Miguel Reis por emprestarem as máquinas fotografícas  :Wink: )

Setup:

Aquario: 85x55x60
Sump:70x40x50
Escumador: Deltec APF 600
Circulação: Eheim 1262 (retorno) e OR 3500 ( Close loop)
Iluminação: Calha SOHAL 8 x 39W t5's (4 actinicas) com ventoinha de pc incorporada dentro calha
Reactor de Kalk Sumptech com SP3000 ligado durante a noite

Montagem 30-10-05





Algumas macros dos corais

Acropora valida



Turbinaria fromens



Montipora digitata Verde



Montipora aequituberculata Vermelha





Merulina ampliata Verde







Merulina ampliata Castanha



Lobophyllia hemprichii



Acropora efflorescens







Acropora sp. 




Pseudopterogorgia bipinnata.








Acropora Loripes




Uma foto da calha



Topo do aquário



Para quem tem pelo menos 1,70m de altura, esta é das primeiras imagens que tem do aquário.... agora imaginem se tivesse usado travessas.

Fica para uma próxima actualização umas fotos dos peixes, invertebrados e uma foto geral.

Um abraço,

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Mais algumas de alguns frag's que o pessoal amigo gentilmente me cedeu... Valeu!  :Palmas:  











Um abraço,

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Ricardo

Muito boas fotos  :SbOk2:  

Assim que possivel tenta mostrar-nos uma foto geral do aquario.
Ainda não colocastes peixe nenhum?

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá Juca,

Já coloquei peixes. Tenho neste momento 2 Chromis retrofasciata (inicialmente coloquei 4 mas dois morreram  :Frown: ) e 1 Halichoeres chrysus. Já tive também um Pseudocheilinus hexataenia ( que me morreu sugado pela bomba de reposição, ainda hoje não percebi como é que o estupido consegui atingir o ultimo compartimento da sump).
A minha lista de camarões é esta:
2 Lysmata amboinensis
2 Lysmata seticaudata 
2 Thor amboinensis 



A compra desta semana ... uma Fungia paumotensis



E finalmente umas panoramicas (não ficaram nada de jeito, mas foi o que se arranjou)





Fica para próxima uma dos peixes e camarões  :Wink: 

Abraço,

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Ricardo

Tens ai umas peças espectaculares!

Que Máquina Utilizaste para fotografar ?

Tambem tenho 4 Retrofasciata, sao peixes espectaculares, os teus morreram porquê ? ( se quiseres trocar os 2 que sobram  :Wink:  ja sabes)

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá

Muito bom esse aquário. layout excelente.
Tenho que passar ai ver a Fungia laranja ... só a vi na Sohal ainda a tentei comprar mas já estava reservada  :Icon Cry: 
É um aquário P... concerteza!!!

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Tambem tenho 4 Retrofasciata, sao peixes espectaculares, os teus morreram porquê ?


Penso que morreram com Cryptocaryon. Mas sinceramente não estou muito contente com estes peixes. Têm uma agressividade entre eles muito grande, pelo menos estes. Conclusão... havia e ainda há  :Admirado:  sempre algum com as barbatanas meio ratadas. Quem sabe um dia não trocamos... apesar de serem peixes que adorei assim que os vi.

As fotos tirei com duas máquinas .. a Canon EOS 350d (do Pedro Pacheco  :Palmas: ) e com uma Sony DSC F828 (do Miguel Reis  :Palmas: )

Abraço,

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

ricardo 
por melhor que sejam as fotos não equiparam a beleza desse aquario ao vivo
alem de estar bem concebido
tamanho nem sempre é o tudo

quando as fotos gerais na minha opinião tens de tapar a luz que sai da calha para conseguires tirar uma foto decente

----------


## João Vilela

Olá....

Adoro a simplicidade do teu aquário.... :Palmas:  Parabéns... Está muito bem conseguido!

Agora há uma coisa que me faz muita confusão!  :SbSourire20:  Tens o nível da água a 1cm topo do aquário não? Como é que os peixes não resolvem dar um pulinho? No meu aquario o nível de água está a uns 4cm do topo e já tive dois suicídios... :SbSourire2:  

Boa Sorte com isso!

----------


## Nelson Pena

é sim senhor um aquario promissor.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Agora há uma coisa que me faz muita confusão!  Tens o nível da água a 1cm topo do aquário não? Como é que os peixes não resolvem dar um pulinho? No meu aquario o nível de água está a uns 4cm do topo e já tive dois suicídios...


Até hoje não saltou nenhum. Eu pensei nisso na altura, mas rapidamente cheguei à conclusão que se os peixes quiserem, saltam até 10cm de altura (com ou sem travessas  :Big Grin: ) Portanto aproveitei ao máximo a altura do aquário.

Abraço,

----------


## João Vilela

> Portanto aproveitei ao máximo a altura do aquário.


Boa.... fizeste bem... dá um ar muito cool ao aquário! :SbSourire2:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Lá arranjei emprestada mais uma máquina, desta vez foi uma Canon D60 e trazia alta lente macro  :lol: 

Siga as fotos:

















Esta semana comprei uma Tubipora musica, mas ainda não abriu totalmente. Assim que esteja mais fixe vou ver se tiro umas fotos.

Quero também comprar um cirurgião... mas ando indeciso. Vou abrir outro tópico para o pessoal dar uma ajuda na escolha.

Abraço,

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

5 estrelas Ricardo :Pracima:  




    Cumprimentos,
   Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Excelente fotos e corais !
O aquascape tambem esta optimo  :Pracima:

----------


## Cesar Soares

Senhor Ricardo,
Conhecendo eu o seu aquário desde o ínicio, uma simples palavra para o caracterizar: Estupendo...
Parabens...
Abraço

PS: Gosto mesmo muito dessa gorgónia... :SbOk3:

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas
Parabéns Ricardo, as fotos estão muito boas.
Sabes-me dizer o nome do coral da quinta foto? Tenho um, mas nunca soube ao certo o que é.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas Ricardo,
o aqua está muito porreiro, parabéns  :Palmas:  


Carlos Jorge,
se te referes a este coral, trata-se de uma Merulina ampliata!

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Mais umas fotos... agora o aquário está com 4 meses e pouco.





Agora uma pequena curiosidade: uma macro-alga desprendeu-se e ao passar pela fungia notei que ficou "colada". Depois comecei a observar a fungia, a posicionar a alga em direcção ao óstio (penso que é assim que se chama), fui buscar a máquina e registei isto: 









Eu neste momento pensava que a refeição estava prestes a terminar, mas de repente a fungia solta a alga, sendo que esta apenas se apresentava mais branca, mas totalmente intacta. O que me leva a pensar.. será que a fungia se alimentou? O que podemos dar para ela "comer"? Alguem tem experiência ou leu alguma coisa sobre isto?

Continuando...  :lol: 









Uma das novas aquisições, uma Tubipora musica



E por fim... lá consegui apanhar um peixito em condições, um Chromis retrofasciata:



Fica para uma próxima actualização fotos do meu Centropyge loriculus (que está fenomenal) e do cirurgião que devo comprar em breve. 

Um abraço,

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Ricardo a fungia e muito bonita...eu alimento a minha pequenas partes de peixe, camarao, cyclop-eeze etc.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Mais umas fotos que faltavam  :Wink: 





Abraço,

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Estava aqui em casa sem fazer nada e como tinha aqui uma máquina emprestada (uma sony f-828), resolvi bater umas chapas. Para já e por causa dos reflexos da sala no aquario (os dias estão muito mais compridos... heheh  :lol:... e ainda bem) ainda só tenho estas três. Mais logo vou ver se tenho tempo para tirar mais umas  :Wink: 



Comparem a cor com uma foto anterior  :Wink:  Parece photoshop  :yb624:  




Um abraço,

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

conheço essa montipora de algum lado :SbOk3:   :SbOk3:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

E que tal a cor, hã?  :yb665:  

Não sei porquê, mas esta daqui ficou com uma cor bestial.

Abraço,

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Ricardo,
muito bons os corais, e muito boas as fotos!
Tenho duas perguntas:
- qual as lampadas que estás a usar (marca, modelo)???
- essa linda montipora está em que parte do aqua? que tipo de corrente? e luz?

Quando poderes coloca uma foto geral! Esse aquário está bem porreiro...

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> - qual as lampadas que estás a usar (marca, modelo)???
> - essa linda montipora está em que parte do aqua? que tipo de corrente? e luz?


As lampadas são osram.. o modelo não sei. Inicialmente estava a usar 5 brancas + 3 actinicas, mas rapidamente mudei para 4+4 porque achei que o aquário estava muito "branco". 4+4 Ficou pinta  :SbOk5:  

Esta montipora está sensivelmente a meio do aquario, com corrente moderada/forte e o tipo de luz é actinicas e brancas.

Hoje não tirei mais fotos porque entretanto apareceram aí uns amigos para ver o aquário e estivemos entretidos na conversa. 
É das coisas melhores que este hobby tem, é podermos gozar o aquário na companhia dos amigos.

Um abraço,

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Mais umas fotos...















Abraço,

----------


## João M Monteiro

Belíssimas fotografias e excelente aquário !
Parabéns, Ricardo

----------


## Filipe Nogueira

Muitos parabens esta FANTASTICO!!  :yb677:  

faltam as fotos dos camarões  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Ricardo

Mais que uma boa disposição do teu layout (que eu em particular gosto) é sempre com prazer que observo que esses corais estão de excelente saude.

Que agua está a utilizar no teu aquario? Natural? ou salinada?
Qual a frequencia das trocas de agua?
Adicionas alguns elementos ao teu sistema?

----------


## Armenio Almeida Filho

Realmente maravilhosas as fotos, PARABÉNS!!!!!!! :yb677:   :yb677:  E que corais heim!!!!!!!

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Que agua está a utilizar no teu aquario? Natural? ou salinada?
> Qual a frequencia das trocas de agua?
> Adicionas alguns elementos ao teu sistema?


Estou a utilizar apenas água salinada directamente com água da torneira. Não tenho unidade de osmose.

Costumo trocar entre 10 a 20% de água por mês 

Não adiciono nada de especial.... apenas Kalk, turbo calcium (acho que qualquer dia o aquário começa a justificar um reactor de cálcio  :SbSourire19:  ), e Magnésio. Conto em breve começar a "dopar" o aquário. Ainda ando a estudar qual o melhor sistema de adição.

De resto .... é T5 SEMPRE A BOMBAR!!  :SbSourire:  

Abraço,

----------


## João Ribeiro

Olá Ricardo,

Os meus parabéns por esse magnifico aquário e fotos.

Que máquina usas?

Achas necessidade de dopar o aquário?

Abraço,
João

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Bem Ricardo vou-me citar :
Estou impressionado ! 
Além se seres um dos aquariofilistas mais completos que conheço, és um excelente fotografo , senão vejamos : 
- Excelentes conhecimentos de Ciclídeos africanos 
- Um artista nos plantados . O teu aquário do aniversário do Forúm estava muito bom, mas quando fui à Sohal e vi o Plantado realizado por ti , o meu queixo caíu... 
- Um pequeno Reef que se está a transformar num grande aquário devido à excelente selecção de espécies, não só pela estética mas pelo respeito pelo bem estar dos peixes e corais. 
- Um forte sentido estético 
- Uma enorme vontade de aprender e ensinar os outros 

PARABÉNS! Fazes parte daqueles que procuram a excelênçia na aquariofilia e que ..... a encontram muitas vezes. 

Um abraço 
Rui
PS : Tenho uma Montipora roxa que conheces para trocar um frag com essa verde do photoshop :SbSourire:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Olá Ricardo,
> 
> Os meus parabéns por esse magnifico aquário e fotos.
> 
> Que máquina usas?
> 
> Achas necessidade de dopar o aquário?
> 
> Abraço,
> João


Olá João, 

Só recentemente adquiri este novo vício que é a fotografia (não só de aquário) e estou juntando para comprar uma Canon EOS 350D com uma boa objectiva macro. 
Portanto até lá todas as fotos que aqui vês foram tiradas com máquinas diferentes que alguns amigos me vão emprestando, uma sony f-828 e uma canon 60D ( é uma máquina de 2002 com objectiva macro, tenho de ver a marca porque é um bocado manhosa).

Sinto necessidade de "dopar" o aquário pois tenho lido bastante sobre alguns produtos e métodos utilizados empiricamente  e até agora os resultados são espectaculares. O aquário do Juca é um bom exemplo disso.  
Só como não gosto de adicionar nada sem saber o que é ou o que realmente faz, ainda estou a estudar qual o melhor metodo para adicionar elementos ao aquário. 

Rui,
Obrigado pelos elogios mais uma vez. Quanto à muda de montipora... está prometida  :Vitoria:  

Abraço,

----------


## Fábio Vasconcelos

Boas,

Realmente, um aquario muito bem conseguido, um exemplo a seguir por muita gente!(pelo menos eu admiro)
Esta com um equilibrio de cores fantastico.

Continua com a dedicação e o bom trabalho.

 :Palmas:  

Cumprimentos

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Dois meses depois e algumas novidades.....

Primeiro as más noticias:

Cometi um erro terrivel na concepção deste aquário.... Fi-lo pequeno demais  :yb620:  Está quase cheio.. já me vejo grego para enfiar lá mais corais sem deixar cair todos os outros.  :SbClown:  

As boas noticias é que continua quase tudo com uma optima saúde.


Mas vamos às fotos, algumas de actualização, outras de novidades.





































Espero que gostem. 
Não hesitem em fazer qualquer critica, comentário ou tirar alguma dúvida.

Um abraço,

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Ricardo.

Continua como seria de esperar lindo e cheio de saúde... com crescimentos fora do normal.
Parabéns

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Parabens Ricardo :Palmas:   :Palmas:  
Como se pode ver nao é preçiso ter um grande aquario para se conseguir um magnifico aquario com este eu acho que esta muito bom ,alias tens corais espetaculares,a composicao  da rocha esta muito boa .A calha foste tu que fizeste?
Continua..... :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> A calha foste tu que fizeste?


Não! A calha é da SOHAL. Eles fazem calhas por medida com uma optima qualidade e a preços semelhantes ou mais baixos do que de marca. Como a calha tem um design bonito não hesitei.



Um pequeno detalhe que eu reparei enquanto navegava nesta página, o crescimento desta Seriatopora caliendrum





Embora nesta segunda imagem os polipos não estão tão abertos porque tinha acabado de ligar as luzes porque estava cá o Pedro Pacheco  :Wink: 

Abraço,

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Ricardo,
muito bom o crescimento da _Seriatopora Caliendrum_.

Já agora, a 1ª foto foi tirada a 12 de Abril, e a segunda a 3 de Junho, não chega a ser 2 meses de diferença.

O aquário está bonito e a ficar cheinho, agora é deixar crescer.  :Vitoria:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> O aquário está bonito e a ficar cheinho, agora é deixar crescer.



Será que eu resisto a "Só" deixar  crescer?  :yb624:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Esta também está engraçada  :SbSourire:  

Acropora Valida 

11-03-06


04-06-06 3 meses depois




Existe algo que me começa a atormentar o pensamento.....Será que o meu aquário aguenta muito mais tempo sem reactor de cálcio? 
Neste momento adiciono Kalk (uma quantidade generosa de 8 em 8 dias)  e Turbo calcium da Kent todos os dias.

Abraço,

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá

Tens que medir para conseguires saber se chega ou se é necessário o reactor.
Alem disso tens que ver o KH normalmente anda baixo ou não, sempre tive o meu a 8 e agora com o reactor de cálcio continua a 8.
Quanto ao crescimento é mesmo muito bom.
No sábado tive ai mas foi como se não tivesse... tenho que ai voltar e com o pensamento ai.
Continua o bom trabalho...

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Viva,

Que o calcio e o Kh estão bons disso eu não tenho dúvidas, até porque os meço regularmente. 

Mas a minha dúvida é se este sistema carregadissimo como está de corais aguenta muito mais tempo sem reactor de cálcio. A ver vamos... pelo menos tem de se aguentar mais uns meses... aí uns 6 meses!


Abraço,

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Não tenho tido muito tempo para postar aqui no forum, mas lá arranjei uns minutos para actualizar este tópico, aqui ficam mais algumas fotos actuais.

Espero que gostem.

Quero ouvir opiniões  :SbOk3:  


Primeiro começamos pelas actualizações













Agora algumas aquisições  :SbSourire:  

As tridacnas



E as minhas Acan's





Só com as actinicas a 2ª é assim



Por fim uma geral





Por agora vou-me dedicar um pouco mais a comprar peixes ( :SbRequin2:   :SbPoisson9: ) porque de corais já está um pouco lotado  :SbSourire:   :Whistle:  

Um abraço,

----------


## Rui Bessa

> ...porque de corais já está um pouco lotado   
> 
> Um abraço,


Viva Ricardo,
É um Reef com uns corais de cores *fabulosas* :Pracima:  
Realmente parece-me que estamos perante um aqua muito bem "nascido" como o do Pedro Pacheco (que tive o previlégio de ver ao vivo), onde os corais têm uma evolução tremenda :Palmas:  
Além do turbo calcium e magnésio adicionas algo mais?
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas Ricardo !! Muito bom... esta mesmo excelente. Nao sei se te lembras do meu de 240lt mas estava carregado de sps e curiosamente estas a manter o teu como o mantinha e mantenho o actual... Kalk sempre a abrir e adicoes de turbo calcium de vez em quando. Na minha opiniao penso que nao necessitas de reactor... apenas te faria ter crescimentos superiores aos que ja tens e que sao bem grandes!!
Parabens pelos corais que estao com excelente aspecto e pela sua seleccao cuidada. Sabes que mais?? Monta um maior !!,,, ja mereces. Porque nao um cubo?   :SbSourire2:   :SbOk:

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

Ricardo, eu começava a preparar as coisas para um reactor de cálcio, com um crescimento de corais tão elevado basta uma distração ou tempo a menos para as adições e poderás ter problemas, foi o que aconteceu comigo os corais continuavam a crescer muito mas ao mais pequeno toque partiam.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Upgrade à vista.......

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Viva Ricardo

Os teus corais aparentam uma saúde excelente. Tens umas peças extraordinárias. Quando puderes gostaria de trocar contigo uns polipos dessa Acanthastrea laranja. 
O que mais me impressiona no teu Reef é o Layout. Conseguiste de facto um aspecto natural e até algo "dramático". O teu Reef tem PERSONALIDADE. E isso é muito importante porque muitas vezes vemos aquários com corais espetaculares mas cuja disposição não passa de "plugs " de corais sobre um amontoado de rochas.
De facto os plantados dão "escola" em termos de estética.
Sem duvida um dos melhores aquários que já vi!
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Viva,

Obrigado a todos pelas opiniões e elogios  :Olá:  

Quanto à questão do reactor de cálcio, acho que vou mesmo optar por coloca-lo. Sinto por vezes o esqueleto dos meus corais bastante fragil.


Montar um maior.... hummm.... é de facto muito tentador. Mas neste momento ainda não sei em que hospital vou ser colocado em Janeiro, mas se ficar no Porto a trabalhar tenho de montar qualquer coisa, pelo menos para continuar a alimentar o vicio  :SbSourire:  . Senão como é que vou aguentar ver "aquele" coral na loja e não traze-lo  :JmdALEnvers:  

Rui,

Por mim tudo bem, a acan continua a recuperar o laranja, porque quando chegou era quase toda castanha, mas assim que estiver melhor não me importo nada, aliás até tenho todo o gosto, em trocar uns frag's contigo  :SbOk3:  

Abraço,

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Hello again.  :Olá:  

Mais duas fotos.....Acho que ainda não tinha posto fotos destas duas "belezas".

Esta acropora trouxe da Alemanha e ainda não consegui indentificar a espécie.





A acropora da 2ª foto de má, só tem mesmo o tamanho  :Whistle:  , porque é a nova joia aqui da coroa.  :SbSourire:  

Acropora echinata




Abraço,

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Onde-a colocaste no aqua ? Parece ser um "deepwater acro" vou ver se posso achar o nome.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Inicialmente optei por coloca-la quase ao nivel do substracto, apenas a 5/10cm da areia. 

A acropora logo ficou castanha e assim permaneceu durante algum tempo, até que a mudei para o meio do aquário e para um sitio com mais corrente directa. Não demorou uma semana até ficar assim com este verde/amarelo fluorescente.

Abraço,

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Mais umas novidades  :SbClown:  

Um dos meus peixes favoritos aqui do aquário (Finalmente consegui apanha-lo +/- a jeito  :SbSourire:  )




Esta fotografia gostei especialmente da composição, achei a combinação de cores e contraste "artistica"  :Whistle:  




....uma perspectiva diferente




E por ultimo a compra desta semana.... :yb665:  sim...sim...não resisti a esta.  Lá estava eu ontem de alicate na mão a desbravar caminho pelo aquário para encontrar um sitio digno para esta "beleza"



Por agora é tudo... espero que gostem  :SbOk3:

----------


## Hugo Oliveira

Com essa corzinha, essa forma, e de pelo de fora quem nao gosta "dela", ta linda, fizes te bem em nao resistir. se quiseres fazer um plug, tenho aqui umas xenias para trocar  :Coradoeolhos:   :yb624:  

Abraço grande

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Mais umas novidades  
> 
> Um dos meus peixes favoritos aqui do aquário (Finalmente consegui apanha-lo +/- a jeito  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esta fotografia gostei especialmente da composição, achei a combinação de cores e contraste "artistica"  
> 
> ...


 :Olá: Boa noite Ricardo
Está soberbo e relativamente à acropora Rosa ( a pink panther como lhe chamas), ou a levavas ou...levavas :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 
Parabéns

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Ricardo o teu aquário esta magnifico,já tive a oprtunidade de o ver ao vivo, mas neste momento não tem nada a haver,esta muito mais bonito e tens ai uns corais que são mesmo bonitos.

 :tutasla:   :tutasla:   :tutasla:   :tutasla:   :tutasla:   :tutasla:   :tutasla:   :tutasla:   :tutasla:   :tutasla:  

abraço
carlos

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Após uns tempos afastado, regresso com uma actualização do meu tópico.
(Já com a nova Canon 400D  :Whistle: .... pra já estou mais que satisfeito com a máquina)


Vamos às fotos:

































Vou praticar mais um pouco e logo ponho mais umas fotos.

Um abraço,

----------


## Manuel Faria

viva

Não se veem as fotos. Sorry

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Boas

Belas fotos e esse aquário esta cada vez melhor... é como o vinho do porto hehe
Sábado quero ver isso ao vivo.
Parabéns!!!

----------


## Manuel Faria

Realmente, e agora que vejo as fotos, está muito bom a todos os niveis. :Pracima:

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Boas

Ao rever as fotos lembrei-me do frag "perdido". Como é que está o frag da echinata que te ofereci?

----------


## Cesar Soares

Sr Ricardo, Sr Ricardo... Esse aquário... Bem...
Já não o vejo ao vivo há muito, mas está muitissimo bom... Aliás, não sei porque não está nomeado para o aquário do ano aqui do forum... :Admirado:  
Deve ser do tamanho "minúsculo"...  :yb665:   :SbSourire:  
Parabéns... De ti, e com essa montagem á Sohal, outra coisa não seria de esperar... :SbOk3:  
Abraço

----------


## João M Monteiro

Excelente Ricardo, sinceros parabéns.

E os peixes ? Quantos tens actualmente ? Ainda tens o Siganus ?

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas Ricardo,

Agora com essa máquina vai ser só disparar, a grande diferença que notei quando passei da minha Canon PowerShot S50 para a 350D foi a velocidade de focagem dos objectos e a facilidade em retratá-los a baixa luz utilizando uma sensibilidade (ISO) elevada. Podes utilizar ISO 400 e 800 à vontade. Estas fotos têm os pixeis partidos, acho que é o termo que o João Ribeiro utiliza para assinalar aquela descontinuidade nas extremidades dos objectos, Julgo que se deve ao procesamento posterior da imagem (redução etc.).

Abraço

----------


## Welington

as suas fotos estao muito boas e o aqua tambem

----------


## Jose Neves

Nao ha uma actualizaçao deste topico :yb665:   :yb665:  

Nao sei se o aqua ainda é vivo, mas tem uns corais 5******

é lindo por isso gostava de ver umas novas fotos

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Viva, 

O aquário é vivo, mas por pouco tempo, estou a começar a montar um novo.
Só vejo o aquário uma ou duas vezes por semana, porque mudei de casa, mas entretanto vou ver se arranjo um tempinho para tirar umas fotos.

As peças que tinha estão quase todas vivas e já fiz dois frag's enormes de efflorescens que tem estado com boas cores, perde é esporadicamente algum tecido no centro.

As acan's tem crescido bem e estão com boas cores, tive apenas um pequeno acidente com uma que me caiu e ficou alguns dias voltada para baixo.

A evolução do mini-frag de echinata também é muito interessante. Está 10x o tamanho inicial.

Um abraço,

----------


## Miguel Serôdio

Ola Ricardo, o teu aquário está muito bom. Parabéns.
Agora que somos praticamente vizinhos tens que aproveitar e vir ver o meu aquário também.
Boa sorte para o novo projecto, já sei que vai ser um projecto "membro". :yb624:  
Abraço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Alguém sabe como está este projecto?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas Ricardo

Entao esse aquario novo ja ha ou nao?
Dá ai noticias das tuas aventuras aquariofilistas.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Viva,

Já há um aquário novo. Montado em Janeiro deste ano. Ainda está muito no inicio, embora se comece a ver qualquer coisinha lá dentro. 
Tenho de criar um novo tópico um destes dias, ando é com preguiça de tirar fotos. 

Um abraço,

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> Viva,
> 
> Já há um aquário novo. Montado em Janeiro deste ano. Ainda está muito no inicio, embora se comece a ver qualquer coisinha lá dentro. 
> Tenho de criar um novo tópico um destes dias, ando é com preguiça de tirar fotos. 
> 
> Um abraço,



Avança com isso Ricardo :SbOk: . É, com certeza, uma excelente montagem e era óptimo abrires o tópico. É sempre interessante ver a evolução desde a fase mais prematura.


Abraço,

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Avança com isso Ricardo. É, com certeza, uma excelente montagem e era óptimo abrires o tópico. É sempre interessante ver a evolução desde a fase mais prematura.
> 
> 
> Abraço,


Concordo como Paulo, 
Tira la a preguicite aguda e tira umas fotos  :SbSourire2: 

 :SbOk3:

----------


## MAURO PIRES

Magnifico!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Não tenho palavras tu tas lá.

----------

